
Google vs. Governments (who will win?) - tkinom
http://marketingland.com/googles-android-rules-found-to-violate-russian-competition-law-142759
======
tkinom
Google vs China. (A few years ago) Google vs EU (For a while now) Google vs
Russia (Now)

Where/which country will be next?

